# flat sharing in Amsterdam wanted



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

My son is looking for a flat share in Amsterdam from mid September 2008. 
Can anyone help? He has a job interview to attend and needs a BSN/Sofi number before. Apparently he needs to show proof of residence before getting this number. Vicious circle! 
Thanks


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Maybe someone will have an idea about how to go about finding a flat to share. 

I assume you are from the UK (the expression 'flat share' was kind of a giveaway), or otherwise his worry would be about gettin a visa. I'm a bit surprised that he has to prove he lives there before he can get a job.


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

James is Anglo French, he's 20. He has a job interview in September with an international company there and they are asking him to have a BSN/sofi number which he can only get once he can show proof of residence in Holland. That's why he is looking for a flat share, but it is prooving rather difficult ......
Thanks for any suggestions
regards


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Maybe the company just doesn't want to deal with anyone who is not already settled there. What has he found out about getting the appropriate registrations done?


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

No the company is aware that he is abroad at the moment, they told him to ring them as soon as he is in the country. He will then need to register with the local townhall of his address to register and get this famous number. Anyhow, it would be good if he could find somewhere to live before.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I personally would not agree to share an apartment with someone I never met, so he might have to wait until he is there.

I looked in craigslist for Amsterdam and there are several listings in the rooms/share section. Try that.


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes thanks, I understand not wanting to share a flat with someone you had never met! He is a little anxious of having to stay too long in a hostel and spending all his savings....! But I'm sure you are right!!


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

That's it! James has booked his flight to Amsterdam!
We looked in craiglist amsterdam and applied to a few ads only to get replies from *conmen* asking for advance deposits in western union bank without even asking anything else. They all had the same sop story that one of their relatives had died and left the flat to them and so they wanted to let it to someone tidy.
I think James will just have to see on the spot. I suppose this will be part of wising up !!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I've seen a lot of people jump through a lot of hoops to arrange things in advance of moving someplace, only to find out there is a quick and easy solution once you are on the ground. I'm sure it will all work out once he is there.


----------



## gisella (Aug 27, 2008)

Yes thanks!
You must be aware though of all the ads on graiglist have turned out to be con tricks !! It might be useful for others to know!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, that's a shame. It's pretty reputable here in the US, but maybe I'm basing that on people buying and selling things.


----------



## Micah34 (Sep 28, 2008)

I think James will just have to see on the spot. I suppose this will be part of wising up !!!! i have some Amsterdam portrait painters


----------

